# New Build Ideas...



## nocrapman (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
  Its that time of the year when I am getting an itch to do a new build. My current rig that I built 2 years ago is running stable at 2.7Ghz Oced. But it loud as hell, as it needs considerable air cooling. 
  I need to build a quieter rig thats fast but dont need the fastest VGA since I dont game much anymore, at least on the PC. This rig will also serve as my main music server for my HT. The intensive work I do on my computer is ripping-encoding Cds to FLAC and encoding videos etc But regardless, I would like a fast machine.

Budget:$1000 to 1200
OS: Want to stick to XP prof, unless u can convince me to switch to vista
ALready have a monitor and OS.
Timeline: Have some time in the first half of July, but can wait longer if needed.

I want to start with looking for a case, MOBO and CPU.
As a starting point this is what I have narrowed down:

CASE - Something sturdy with clean lines and inconspicous.
I have been thinking of the ANTEC 900 - which seems to be popular here - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

CPU - Should I DUO or QUAD. I dont want the most bang for the buck in commiseration with my multimedia needs. I need help with this for sure. Here's two I am looking at - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 for a dual core.
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 for a quad core.

MOBO - Still  working on a finding a good. This is what I have till now - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337&Tpk=GA-EP35-DS3L

Please feel free to critique or suggest alternatives. I am open to all ideas. I have not ruled out Water cooling if I find a good setup.
Really appreciate u folks taking the time to read this lengthy post.


----------



## rick22 (Jun 10, 2008)

Get a better  motherboard...I woulld go with a DFI...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would def go with a quad.
dfi makes nice boards, but then again they are more for ocers so whatever you like!?
and as far as os goes thats really a personal choice. i myself use vista on main rig, xp on laptop. don't have a prob with either one.
but what your doing i see no reason to upgrade if you don't have to or don't want to.


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 10, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Get a better  motherboard...I woulld go with a DFI...



like a DFI lanparty?
Any one in particular?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Go the extra $10 over the Gigabyte:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130181

Also, do you game?


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Go the extra $10 over the Gigabyte:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130181
> 
> Its funny theres no reviews on the MSI on newegg?
> ...



I used to game. But not anymore... at least on the computer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Alright, since you don't game as much get the quad. Just my .02.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 11, 2008)

the quads gonna benefit more if your not gaming on it, right now on newegg.com u can get a XFX 8800Gt with rebates for $130 (i just ordered mine lol) the p35 board isnt a bad board for the price if your not doing any extreme clocking i wouldnt put the extra money into the DFI, unless your trying to do some benchmarking (im a budget type person i hate spending money if i dont need to), also a good strong psu to run the quad, and a fair amount of ram for what you want to do(make sure the ram speed is compatable with the mobo for best results), also get a good cpu cooler like the 120mm rifle  (also you need to think of how you want it to look with a side window case) (ill edit links into the post in a sec)

these are just some examples these arent guidelines by anymeans, if you want to spend more money to get a different look/brand component you may but keep the performance in mind also

corsair makes good PSU's, heres one example (im not a psu expert by anymeans)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

ddr2 ram for p35, this 2x1gb, and its cheap but also reliable
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144

cpu cooler 120mm rifle (careful with its size it is large)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003

GPU, you cant beat this deal $130...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150280


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

Many thanks for all the responses till now!
After all the suggestions and further research here's what I have:

1. Case
Antec 900: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=Antec+Nine+Hundred 
OR
Antec p182: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129025 - I am leaning towards this. Also will consider a nice LianLi or something similar.

2. CPU - I am leaning towards the QUAD for now. The Q6600 looks like a good bang for the buck at about $200: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115017
or the Q6700: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115027 for $274/$249(OEM). Both the above are 65nm
OTOH is there any benefit of going with a 45nm chip like the 9300: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043 for about $275?

3. MOBO
MOBO - Still working on a finding a good. This is what I have till now - 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...k=GA-EP35-DS3L
or the ABIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030 - some issues??
STill looking. I dont want to go with an expensive board like the DFI, as I dont plan to do crazy Ocing. However some OCing is required by law on this forum!

4. PS
I wanted initially to go with a modular PS but cant find a good one at a decent price point yet. So here's what I have:
PCPC - 750watts, $119 after MIR - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009
Cosair 620W with modular cabling for about $150 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002

5. Graphics
The XFX 8800 GT seems to be the consensus as far as valueerformance is concerned - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150280 - 1 or 2 of these?
Anything else I should consider. Will this be able to push as a 2nd display, my 50" HT LCD?

Please keep the critque coming and any suggestion are welcome.
Thanks guys!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2008)

#5 -only one card in the 8800 flavor. Those intel motherboards wont allow you to run SLI!


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 11, 2008)

Why on gods earth are people recommending DFI boards? :| Component quality is less than I expect from a half price ECS unit. Although granted, most ECS boards don't glow in the dark


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> #5 -only one card in the 8800 flavor. Those intel motherboards wont allow you to run SLI!



With almost no gaming desires, I am not even sure I want the SLI. Although it would be good to have the option to add a card in the near future. Any good options (for MOBOS) for SLI?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2008)

not my cup of tea, just wait though, Im sure some good recommendations will appear!


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

synaesthesia said:


> Why on gods earth are people recommending DFI boards? :| Component quality is less than I expect from a half price ECS unit. Although granted, most ECS boards don't glow in the dark



Arent DFI's supposed to be like awesome for OCing with lots of crazy BIOS options? I dont have any first hand exp, but at my last build with Socket 939 AMD setup, that was a big temptation.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> Arent DFI's supposed to be like awesome for OCing with lots of crazy BIOS options? I dont have any first hand exp, but at my last build with Socket 939 AMD setup, that was a big temptation.



yes DFI is known for there OCing and bios options.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2008)

I didnt want to say anything, as Im obviously biased...lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

the mobo you have in #3 should be fine for what your doing.
even thought you cant do sli if you use ati cards you can do crossfire.
but if you prefer sli then there are tons of great sli boards out there


----------



## craigo (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey nocrap,

No offence to anyone here but a dfi for your media rig is like driving a group-a rally spec wrx down to the corner store to buy a paper on sunday.

for the purpose3 you have described i would suggest:

board: ecs 780g black  http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1453/ecs_a780gm_a_780g_motherboard/index.html

cpu: quad phenom ????

case: antec sonata plus 550  http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/500 smooth,clean and quiet

this will make for a very quiet low power consumption highly capable rig...the onboard graphics  make no sound at all are capable of the occasional game and if you get bitten by the bug you can crossfire-x with a pci-e card....

dfi??? "oh you want to surf the web??...you obviously need a skulltrail!"

also the samsung spinpoint hdds are meant to be nice and quiet id say 2x 500gigs for your media box also a pionner bluray player.
and go for vista home premium with a tv card...the media centre is brilliant......
anyhow that would be how id do a mediapig....each to thier own.


----------



## rick22 (Jun 11, 2008)

nocrapman said:


> like a DFI lanparty?
> Any one in particular?



Hi  a Blood-Iron is a very good baord... the Blood-Iron blows away MSI..ASUS..GIGABYTE and all other boards  at the 120.00 price tag.. you well like it...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2008)

craigo said:


> Hey nocrap,
> 
> No offence to anyone here but a dfi for your media rig is like driving a group-a rally spec wrx down to the corner store to buy a paper on sunday.
> 
> ...



Just so you know, the Blood Iron is a BUDGET motherboard. I got mine to my door when they were new for $115. Its P35, and one VGA slot, and it isnt even full size! So I assume you were thinking of something else.

This is a very dependable , budget board that sneaks some extra goodies in the trunk.

Please take your hate for DFI somewhere more prevalent, and let the man decide for himself!


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 11, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Hi  a Blood-Iron is a very good baord... the Blood-Iron blows away MSI..ASUS..GIGABYTE and all other boards  at the 120.00 price tag.. you well like it...



He doesn't game.........


----------



## rick22 (Jun 11, 2008)

synaesthesia said:


> Why on gods earth are people recommending DFI boards? :| Component quality is less than I expect from a half price ECS unit. Although granted, most ECS boards don't glow in the dark





Hey   get an  ECS board.....but to say  DFI quality is not good..... shows me how little you know about motherboards...


----------



## rick22 (Jun 11, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> He doesn't game.........



yes it does.....ty


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 11, 2008)

I think you should go for the dual core (from all I've heard E8400 is EXCELLENT), because you say you want it quiet to use it in HT, quad core will put out more heat you'll need more fans and so on. And looks like you don't need all the flash OC options, so get a cheaper mobo from a quality manufacturer, you were on the right track with Gigabyte IMHO.

As for a case, don't ask me, i prefer to stick nice components in ugly old cases, like dropping a big engine in an old shitbox car!


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Hi  a Blood-Iron is a very good baord... the Blood-Iron blows away MSI..ASUS..GIGABYTE and all other boards  at the 120.00 price tag.. you well like it...



Blood Iron!!! I like the name
I will definitely be checking it out.
Any downside to this board?
Will it let me OC a little bit?


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Just so you know, the Blood Iron is a BUDGET motherboard. I got mine to my door when they were new for $115. Its P35, and one VGA slot, and it isnt even full size! So I assume you were thinking of something else.
> 
> This is a very dependable , budget board that sneaks some extra goodies in the trunk.
> 
> Please take your hate for DFI somewhere more prevalent, and let the man decide for himself!



It isnt full size?


----------



## nocrapman (Jun 11, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I think you should go for the dual core (from all I've heard E8400 is EXCELLENT), because you say you want it quiet to use it in HT, quad core will put out more heat you'll need more fans and so on. And looks like you don't need all the flash OC options, so get a cheaper mobo from a quality manufacturer, you were on the right track with Gigabyte IMHO.
> 
> As for a case, don't ask me, i prefer to stick nice components in ugly old cases, like dropping a big engine in an old shitbox car!



Yes quad will mean more heat and more wattage. 
I might have to go with water cooling at some point, if it is too noisy... like my current setup, which sounds like a tornado.
For the case I need something decent and sturdy, not flashy... has to have a high WAF.
I havent really found the perfect one yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2008)

It is slightly skinny for a full sized mobo, and yes it will let you OC alot! 

Most can do 500FSB with stock volts.

The board in my specs stops at 520FSB, while the one in my sig has been tested to 550FSB by Cold Storm!


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 12, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Hey   get an  ECS board.....but to say  DFI quality is not good..... shows me how little you know about motherboards...



Don't worry, I know more than most would like to admit 
I can't really speak for their AMD based boards, the experience I have with DFI comes from their attempts at "high powered/OC based systems" from back in the Athlon XP day with Barton processors.
I've a built in dislike of anything with daft gimmicks - glow in the dark stuff (DFI), loop-the-loop cooling systems (MSI) and anything else that isn't of use to the system as it stands. 
I'm glad DFI appear to have sorted their issues out. What I said about the level of quality on the components on the aforementioned boards wasn't a fabrication by any means. Every time I RMA'd one for someone else, Abit found another customer with the NF7 series boards 

But to the point, and suiting the use of this particular system, as already suggested the Gigabyte is well priced. I've nothing against ECS either for day to day usage.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you don't plan to do some serious overclocking and not much gaming I would go for an reliable ECS board, with an intel core 2 duo or quad.


----------

